# What zodiac sign are you?



## Alevmanni

I don't think you need a context to translate this question, so...

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hakro

Mikä on sinun horoskooppimerkkisi?
(Literally: What is your zodiac sign?)


----------



## tilman

Mikä on sinun horoskooppimerkkisi? (What's your zodiac sign?) OR: Mikä on sinun horoskooppisi? (What's your horoscope? - this sounds better to me in Finnish)


----------



## Alevmanni

Thank you both!


----------



## Hakro

Another alternative, maybe the most common in Finnish: Mikä sinä olet horoskoopissa? (What are you in horoscope?)


----------



## Alevmanni

Uhm thank u Hakro.


----------



## tilman

Hakro said:


> Another alternative, maybe the most common in Finnish: Mikä sinä olet horoskoopissa? (What are you in horoscope?)




Really?? I have never heard that before  I guess that's because you are exactly 40 years older than me  Will ask my mother tomorrow how she would say it as she is also 60


----------



## Hakro

Yes, Tilman, the language changes a lot in 40 years.

For example, your suggestion "Mikä on sinun horoskooppisi?" I would understand as "What is the (horoscope) prediction for you?" but I also accept your meaning.

Besides, the horoscopes are not really my brand. This is only what I've heard other people say.


----------



## tilman

I just asked my mama and she hasn't heard "Mikä sinä olet horoskoopissa" either. She would say "Mikä sinun horoskooppimerkkisi on". So maybe it is after all not because of our age difference 

Anyway, I don't know if Ale really wanted to start such a sophisticated discussion 

Greetings from a virgo 

Tilman


----------



## jli4000

tilman said:


> I just asked my mama and she hasn't heard "Mikä sinä olet horoskoopissa" either. She would say "Mikä sinun horoskooppimerkkisi on". So maybe it is after all not because of our age difference
> Tilman


 
I vaguely remember people asking "Mikä sinä olet horoskoopissa". I have a hunch why but it has long roots and also is off topic.


----------



## Leppakerttu

Hakro said:


> For example, your suggestion "Mikä on sinun horoskooppisi?" I would understand as "What is the (horoscope) prediction for you?" but I also accept your meaning.



I'd say "Mitä sun horoskooppi sanoo?" / "Mitä sinun horoskooppisi sanoo?" for this.


----------



## GirlFromTheNorthCountry

I would say: 

"Mikä sinä olet horoskoopiltasi?"


----------

